

GIF pronounced ‘jif` - GIF Creator - adityar
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/21/an-honor-for-the-creator-of-the-gif

======
dave1010uk
This should be "GIF originally intended to be pronounced 'jif'". Gif (with a
hard G) seems to be the accepted pronunciation now.

